# Nike Elite Socks



## kevcharmher (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. I would appreciate everyone to chime in and share your words of wisdom. I wanted to print custom Nike elite socks to have something different to wear from everyone else. I post some video and information below maybe with all the information someone here knows how to truly do it. I've witness official prints of these by Nike in person. They only press on white socks which is given. I know that the heat press does ruin the thickness of the sock and they compress and never quite get that comfort after wash.
My assumption is Sublimation heat transfer is how they do it. In the video below there is no peeling that gives me reason to believe maybe it's sublimation heat transfer. The only thing that has me worried is that I've heard you can only use the sublimation heat transfer on 100% polyester. 

And Nike elite socks are made up of 
Fabric: Dri-FIT 62% polyester/21% nylon/15% cotton/2% spandex

I want to know that if I use the sublimation process will I get a great quality print like the picture below. 




http://edgecast-test.bigcartel.com/product_images/85873013/kd5dmv-b1.jpg

HOH grand opening Portland, OR - YouTube
HOH grand opening Portland, OR - YouTube


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

Those look like heat sublimation and you can use sub on 50/poly/50 cotton or anything with a higher level of poly. The higher the poly, the brighter color that will be rendered. You will have to use a lot of pressure and you will get creases in places so it is best to use graphics that works well with creases of white showing through. Good luck.


----------



## kevcharmher (Jan 14, 2013)

heat transfers said:


> Those look like heat sublimation and you can use sub on 50/poly/50 cotton or anything with a higher level of poly. The higher the poly, the brighter color that will be rendered. You will have to use a lot of pressure and you will get creases in places so it is best to use graphics that works well with creases of white showing through. Good luck.



Thank you for answering. I appreciate it!


----------



## HoustonEliteSock (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you need special ink and paper for printing the designs


----------



## bigfoot702 (Sep 27, 2010)

kevcharmher said:


> Hello everyone. I would appreciate everyone to chime in and share your words of wisdom. I wanted to print custom Nike elite socks to have something different to wear from everyone else. I post some video and information below maybe with all the information someone here knows how to truly do it. I've witness official prints of these by Nike in person. They only press on white socks which is given. I know that the heat press does ruin the thickness of the sock and they compress and never quite get that comfort after wash.
> My assumption is Sublimation heat transfer is how they do it. In the video below there is no peeling that gives me reason to believe maybe it's sublimation heat transfer.
> 
> I have a couple elite socks from Nike, did you ever do your own?


----------



## HoustonEliteSock (Feb 4, 2013)

ya I finnaly got it to work, check out my socks at H-Town Elites — Home


----------



## snoopyalien24 (Apr 10, 2013)

HoustonEliteSock said:


> ya I finnaly got it to work, check out my socks at H-Town Elites — Home


So what did you do? Normal inkjet? Or sublimation ?

Explain the process please lol


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Jake, which method did you use?


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been very frustrated and confused
on to which method to go with: Screen printing or dye sublimation
for making custom elites. I have been researching for a long time
I have talked to both people from Screen Printing and Dye sublimation, 
and still am not sure which one to choose. Any suggestions? What do you guys use?

Thanks


----------



## soleaddiction (Mar 17, 2013)

hey whats up bro i already purchased my printer and i have a heat press i just need to know what specific ink and transfer paper is best for doing custom elite socks through dye sublimation and heat transfer i got a richo printer but if you could please let me know which ink and paper is best i would greatly appreciate it thank you


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do a search on eBay for Sublimation Transfer Paper. Do not buy Matte. 

Use Sublimation Ink. 

We've been going over this for the last two weeks. I don't understand why you guys have some many questions.


----------



## soleaddiction (Mar 17, 2013)

Yea I understand and thank you but I'm asking like specific brand that give the best quality the best ink and paper to use cause someone told me using the JPSS paper isn't good for custom Nike elite socks so a link or website with the best ink and paper would be appreciated


----------



## soleaddiction (Mar 17, 2013)

Cause like my printer came with ink but I kno that ink isn't right for what I need that's why I'm askin like specific brands and what not of paper and ink that's all I need and I'm good


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's correct. JPSS is not Sublimation Transfer paper. It's regular transfer paper. 

Sublimation Transfer Paper only cost about $0.15 each. JPSS cost about $1.00 each. 

Sublimation is not a specific printer, but Ink. You can put Sublimation Ink in any printer. However results will vary. If you check the Sublimation or Dye Sublimation providers they'll tell you which printers they recommend. One of which is the Epson Workforce 7010. 

The problem is many of you keep asking the question and wont try it. 

If you list your name, and what state, country etc. maybe more people will trust you and give you more information. 

By giving us your information we can also tell you a company that sells the products near you and companies that might be willing to invite you over for a demonstration.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, who ever makes custom elite socks using dye sublimation
can you feel the ink on the sock after it is heat pressed on?
After washing the sock does the ink fade away?


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Paul, with the Epson 7010, should I use OEM ink for the best quality for printing designs for 
custom elite socks?


----------



## soleaddiction (Mar 17, 2013)

Yea I feel that too that you guys that give all the info are tired of explaining to people that do nothing with it but I'm serious about this and my printer in sittin in my room waiting lol my name is Victor Martinez I live in FL and my company will be sole addiction socks I just need to know the two specific brand of ink and paper that are best for this and I'm done


----------



## HoustonEliteSock (Feb 4, 2013)

Use Sublijet Ink and TexPrint paper


----------



## remora (Jul 1, 2012)

I used an epson af 7010 with sublimation ink to make a pair of Nike elite socks. I have them on right now so I cant upload a picture but ill do it later. I printed my design on two sheets of 13 x 19 sublimation paper for each sock and I inserted a piece of cardboard slightly wider than my foot and about the length of the sock into the sock. This made the sock flat on both sides but it also stretched the sock so that the ink went down in between the sock ribbings. I cut my sublimation papers in half for the front and back sides of the sock. I heat pressed each side of the sock for 45 seconds. My cardboard was probably too big because it stretched the elastic more than I would have liked but with some trial and error I think ill 
get it right. Overall I'm pleased with the results


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Great Job Remora. I did the same except I cut the card board slightly larger than the sock while laying down flat.


----------



## absolutpnk (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the post!!! I would love to see a pic of the item being worn. I dont think Ive seen any on these threads as of yet.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do a search for Nike Elite or am I confusing that with socks laying flat that someone did?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

titans20 said:


> For the Epson WF7010, will I need a color management program? I tried printing for the first time and it's pretty much black and white. I bought different cartridges with sublimination ink already in them but do I need something else? I read that a color management program helps but do not want to spend the money if it is not necessary. Anyone else have this problem?


You need ICC profiles. You get them from your ink manufacturer.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Could someone post some pictures?


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

iainlondon said:


> Could someone post some pictures?


Look on my site - socksondeck.com I have trouble posting pictures from my mobile phone.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

There's pictures all over the place. Search the forum for Nike Elite and you'll see pictures.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> There's pictures all over the place. Search the forum for Nike Elite and you'll see pictures.


 
I'm well aware of that Fella so wind your neck in..
I actually meant a specific picture, don't be so pompous & treat everyone like a moron. I've noticed a trend with a few of your posts/ replies.........


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Iain, 

Too many people like everyone to do things for them. If you don't put the work or research in for yourself, you're not going to get much help.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm with Selance this is all over this site. there even is a forum for it. everything you need to know about sublimation, the ink, paper, Nike Elite socks, and printers. epson and ricoh are the best to use . the ink dont cure like hp and canon ink do. Dye Sublimation - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

selanac said:


> Iain,
> 
> Too many people like everyone to do things for them. If you don't put the work or research in for yourself, you're not going to get much help.


 

I am well aware of other threads on this subject and don't need to be told this. I was merely asking if Remora had any pictures of the socks he had pressed. As for trawling through the threads A/ Some of us don't have time to schlep through all the threads & B/ Most of them usually which Ink should I purchase Sawgrass V Cobraink......


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

djque said:


> I'm with Selance this is all over this site. there even is a forum for it. everything you need to know about sublimation, the ink, paper, Nike Elite socks, and printers. epson and ricoh are the best to use . the ink dont cure like hp and canon ink do. Dye Sublimation - T-Shirt Forums


 
Thanks for the Advice on Sublimation!!!!


----------



## Krux (Aug 27, 2013)

Quick question...what exactly is a con of stretching out the socks fully before pressing them?

Would they permanently lose their shape?

I don't know, obviously it doesn't work or you guys would have done it - but it appears that it would be a sure way to eliminate the voids.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The whole purpose is to eliminate the voids.


----------



## thefactorie (Aug 21, 2013)

sweetelites said:


> Look on my site - socksondeck.com I have trouble posting pictures from my mobile phone.


Those look good. What ink brand did you end up using?


----------

